# Aspirin or Tramadol?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

My 90 lb male pit/lab just turned 14 arty: Over the last couple of years he's been having increasing difficulty climbing the stairs. Going down is ok, going up is not so good. He takes the steps one - -at - - a - - time and he huffs and puffs. He often stands with his front legs farther apart than he used to. Six months ago, on exam he did not respond immediately to the paw placement test on his left side. When he is eating from his bowl on the linoleum floor, that paw/leg has a tendency to slip out from underneath him. (I put a rubber mat where he stands so that doesnt happen). I have seen that happen occasionally when he walks on that floor. In addition to that, I dont think him having arthritis is in question. He gets Cosequin DS daily. I know aspirin is ok for dogs provided the same precautions are taken as in humans. I called the vet just to make sure and they told me I should be giving him tramadol. It aint cheap and because of its narcotic like properties, it is a controlled substance in some locales. Im concerned that once I put him on it, he will have to stay on it. Am I wrong about that? Thank you.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

thegoodstuff said:


> Im concerned that once I put him on it, he will have to stay on it. Am I wrong about that? Thank you.


I don't know but at 14, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Tramadol is a good drug. I've seen it used on a number of dogs, notably though, an older GSD who was pretty much unable to walk without dragging his feet. They were always getting scraped and cut so we were always wrapping them. It was sad, and I do think there is a time to consider quality of life over just keeping the dog up and surviving; when your dog is in so much pain that you have to give them quite a few doses of Tramadol a day just to manage it, and he is completely out of it, what is really best for him? Keeping him doped up?

Anyway, doesn't sound like you're at that point. I wouldn't worry about keeping him on it as long as his condition doesn't deteriorate to the point where the quality of his life is in question. When you are keeping your dog on drugs long term, you have to consider the effects as he ages more and if it is just masking something serious.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely tramadol. I'd stay away from aspirin.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My chocloate lab takes 3 tramadol pills a day. She is suppose to be having 3 in the morning three at night. Shes doing so well on just three I am continuing this way for now. And right now with her leg /hip socket area that is bothering her she is fine on a 3 a day regimine. She has been on them for a while now with no ill effects. Absolutley no problems at all. I have not used asprin on her at all just tramodol and she is absolutley fine on them and she has a spring in her step now she never seems to be bothered by her hip socket while on tramodol~~~~ YEAH!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

do you have swim therapy near you? besides tramadol, water is wonderful if he'll cooperate.....

there are massage therapists who will rub out his leg for him too and acupuncturists.....if you think it would help.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Really, you can't get tramadol cheap? It's already in the generic form and I get 50 tramadol from the local Fred Meyers (Kroger's) for $5.00. That really sucks cause it is a great pain reliever for dogs.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Anyway, doesn't sound like you're at that point. I wouldn't worry about keeping him on it as long as his condition doesn't deteriorate to the point where the quality of his life is in question. When you are keeping your dog on drugs long term, you have to consider the effects as he ages more and if it is just masking something serious.


I thank my lucky stars Im not at that point yet, I cant even go there. _This_ point really sneaked up on me.






wags said:


> My chocloate lab takes 3 tramadol pills a day. She is suppose to be having 3 in the morning three at night. Shes doing so well on just three I am continuing this way for now. And right now with her leg /hip socket area that is bothering her she is fine on a 3 a day regimine. She has been on them for a while now with no ill effects. Absolutley no problems at all. I have not used asprin on her at all just tramodol and she is absolutley fine on them and she has a spring in her step now she never seems to be bothered by her hip socket while on tramodol~~~~ YEAH!


The vet wrote the rx for two 50mg tablets every 12 hours. What dosage are those and how long has she been on them?






magicre said:


> do you have swim therapy near you? besides tramadol, water is wonderful if he'll cooperate.....


My other dog was getting pool therapy for TTA rehab. Talk about not cheap!!





whiteleo said:


> Really, you can't get tramadol cheap? It's already in the generic form and I get 50 tramadol from the local Fred Meyers (Kroger's) for $5.00. That really sucks cause it is a great pain reliever for dogs.



At Walgreens it's almost $60/100 50mg tablets, the vet charges $25.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Walgreen"s isn't the cheapest place to buy drugs, Costco, Wal-mart and Krogers are ones to check out for better pricing.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I got 42 of the 50mg Tramadol for $4 at Walmart for Shellie when she had an abscess......I'm pretty sure it's on their $4 list they just don't advertise. As I paid the same amount $4 for 10 after Ziva had her surgery. Visit this site: DogAware.com Health: Arthritis in Dogs It has a LOT of great information on Arthritis.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

With the paw knuckling and the results of the paw placement tests, it sounds like there is some nerve or disc damage, rather then arthritis. Chelsy has nerve damage in her back and both her back legs knuckle under her. We saw a lot of improvement by giving her Senior Plus vitamins with extra vitamin B's in them. Supposedly vitamin B helps specifically with nerve damage, but you have to give more then the mimimum daily allowance. You have to look at a lot of brands to find one with all the extra B vitamins. 

We've been giving them to her for several years now and for awhile she was able to run and jump again. She is now just starting to get the point where she falls over once in awhile and her feet slip out from under her when she's on slick floors. 

I figure it couldn't hurt her and was a less harmfull thing to do then the Rimadyl the vet put her on.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Yup, $6.80 for #100 50mg at Walmart. Thats 70% less than the vet's $22.40. Costco doesnt open on Sundays.

No noticeable differences walking or climbing stairs, I'll just have to assume it is helping.

I feel better about the whole thing now, thanks


----------

